# 1648 & 25hp



## lgpjr49 (Aug 1, 2018)

Im looking at getting an Alumacraft 1648 MV NCS with a 25hp Tohatsu on the back. Both would be brand new. The boat will have the factory floor and the Tohatsu is the 3 cylinder with T&T and the 2.17:1 gear ratio. Anyone know how this setup would work with 3 people in the boat plus duck hunting gear? That will be the most that gets put in this boat due to normal load is just me and a few fishing poles & tackle box. Wanting to add to this set up a TM, 2 batteries, 1 cranking, 1 TM and 6 gallon gas tank. I know thats alot but I appreciate any input before I make this commitment.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## eview326 (Aug 1, 2018)

You’re gonna want more motor than that. Like beating a dead horse but whatever the boats max hp is rated for go for that. Save a little more money up and go for it. I think you’ll be wanting more from that 25 if that’s what you go with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmelton (Aug 2, 2018)

Your gonna have a hard time getting all of that equipment and folks in a boat comfortably. I ran a godevil 1648 with a 23 hp surface drive on it for years. With 3 guys, a dog, 2 doz decoys, and guns it was hairy. I would recommend re examining your needs, as far as what you want. I would go no smaller that a 1750. Unless the 3rd guy is always a maybe the. I wouldn’t worry about it. Two guys and gear are fine in that boat, especially if you strip it of the tm and extra battery in the winter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eshaw (Aug 2, 2018)

I have a forty horse on mine. Better too much than not enough.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Aug 2, 2018)

The boat is rated for a 35hp. So its either a 25 or 30. No one makes a new 35. I dont wanna go used, but a used yamaha 3 cylinder would be sweet if I can find one. Does anyone know what year models those were by chance lol? The 3rd guy is always a maybe, but always nice to have the ability. 75% of the time it will be 2 people, heck most of the time just me. And in the winter I will be taking all the fishing weight, TM and extra battery out of the boat to reduce the weight. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wmk0002 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'd heavily factor in how far your duck runs will be. If they are short, then the 25hp will prob be fine. I would imagine with that load you could still prob get 20 mph out of the rig which isn't bad, especially if you had smaller pitch prop for that load.

For solo fishing trips, it would be perfect. I've been researching new 25hp 4 strokes as well and I believe your hull will run 28-30 mph with that motor and you plus fishing gear. I have the same model boat but the flatbottom version and get 20 mph with two people plus fishing gear out of a 1992 Johnson 15hp, but that is the only reference I have. I'd personally love to hang a 40hp on it but at that point its gets hairy with insurance coverage. I do think that the Tohatsu 25 and 30 share the same powerhead though so if the cost isn't too much and you don't have any hp restrictions, then the 30hp makes more sense. I would consider it as well but I have to deal with a 25hp limit.


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 2, 2018)

recently sold a 1648 w a 30 hp tohatsu 4 stroke w p/tt.get rid of the 6 gal tank. it takes up too much room. mine sipped gas with 2 guys. 3 guys it would use more gas. rarely had 3 guys in it. i could cruise all day @ 20, max speed was 27. p/tt helped. had an open floor plan tm on front deck.3 gal tank is all u need, used to take an extra 2 gal on camping trips. boat was the heavier 100 gage. with 1 guy i think i hit 29 mph
have owned 2 tohatsus, loved em. first one got hit by tree, broke cowling. 9.8 buddy still uses it.any more questions will b happy to ansewer.


----------



## hipster dufus (Aug 2, 2018)

see ur in macon, julieete is restricted to 25 hp, if u go there


----------



## lgpjr49 (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah, Juliette is restricted to 25hp, and WMA restrictions is what keeps me at 25hp. But since the 25 and 30hp tohatsus are the same size, I could just put a 25 sticker on the 30  and the extra umph from the 30 would be nice. I just have to start looking at how much I use it on hp restricted waters vs just getting the 30.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomme boy (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a 30 Yam 3 cyl on mine. I'm a fat dude. 330 lb. I run a 80lb Terrova on the front with 2 group 29 batteries up front. 6 gal tank in the back and a group 27 I use for the starting batt and the 2 depth finders and the livewell. With all the fishing gear. I can run right at 27-30 mph depending on temp and wind by myself. Throw a friend in with me he weighs 255 and it drops to 25mph. This is with a 12" Solas. 

Last year I played with the motor a little bit and put on 40 Tohatsu carbs an 50yam reed cage and carbon reeds and ported the intake to match the carbs. Pulled the powerhead and cut 1'' off the tuner and drilled the midsection to relieve the back psi. Unhooked the revlimiter. The boat with the batteries and the trolling motor removed and a homemade jackplate ran 44mph with a 15" ss rehubbed merc prop. 

Problem was it wanted to run wide open and that was it. It is back to stock now.


----------



## thedude (Aug 4, 2018)

I have a 1982 alumacraft mv. It is interesting mine is rated for 40 hp. I run a 25 hp 2 stroke mercury but am looking for the right deal to upgrade it. 

Where I hunt speed is not a big deal. Too much timber to worry about hitting in the dark so can't go fast. 

I agree with others that 3 people hunting that boat doesn't sound comfortable at all. 

Good luck and post a status update.


----------



## turbotodd (Aug 5, 2018)

That motor's heavy as it is, and is not known for any sort of speed. Add in 3 grown hunters, dog, gear, guns, ammo, 130 lbs of batteries, 6 gallons of fuel, yes it will be underpowered. It MIGHT get on plane if you're lucky and move the weight around a little. Or it might just be a long slow potentially agonizing run to where you're going. Mine's only a 1548 and sometimes I think it's too slow at 30 mph on certain lakes where it's a few miles to where I'm going (and then back to the ramp). Mods....yeah you can run a 25 3 cylinder, but like another poster said, either leave it alone or pay the price in reduced driveability and/or reliability. BTDT.

Why not find a 40, and then re-badge it with 25 decals? That seems to be the way the duck hunters did things here before the 25hp rule was lifted.


----------



## lgpjr49 (Aug 5, 2018)

It wont be 3 people hunting out of it, but carrying 3 hunters to and from the spot is the main point. I would hunt 2 out of it max. And I agree that the speed to the hunting spot is not as import now that I really think about it. I can just leave earlier, there arent any rules about getting to a spot to early. And my runs arent to far in reality. 2-3 miles and growing up on a farm with tractors going a max of 10 mph, 20mph is moving lol. Im leading more toward the 30. Better to have the extra than not. Im not the best mechanic so I wouldnt be doing any mods to it, not even gonna think about it until the warranty is out.
The only problem with rebadging a 40hp to a 25hp is that the motors have a pretty big size difference and it is very noticable. Where the 25hp and 30hp are almost the same size, atleast these 2 models.
Thanks everyone for all the input, I ll keep everyone updated on the final decision.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmelton (Aug 9, 2018)

Buy a 40 and run it like you stole it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thill (Aug 9, 2018)

A 25 will push you okay if you find the right prop.

Personally, I would recommend a 2-stroke, if you can find a good used one. Better yet, find an older 35 Evinrude. Those are tough, light, strong motors. The 4 strokes still haven't caught up.


----------

